
Tech workers are downing tools and refusing to work on unethical projects - pmoriarty
https://boingboing.net/2018/10/08/oppenheimer-moments.html
======
masonic
"The work force is disgusted; downs tools, walks

Innocence is injured; experience just talks"

\- "Industrial Disease", Dire Straits, 1982

